# Acre B-3: March



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome to the offical Acre B-3! This is the only official chat thread on the The Bell Tree Forums. This is YOUR chat thread, so it's up to you to decide what to do here. Of course, all usual rules apply. Please refer to the rules page for details.

Each month, the previous chat thread will be locked and we will create a new one. This will help to keep the chat thread manageable while still allowing you to keep your post count.

When you post in this chat thread, please do not make one-word posts such as "Hi!" and "Cool!" You don't always have to make full sewhen you make a post, but as a general rule you should have something more to say than just one word. Please also refrain from posting to yourself or posting one after another just to rank up. If it gets out of hand you will be asked to stop.

Also, all posts made here will go toward your total post count!

Most important, have fun!

(Thanks to NSider for providing us with a general base of rules)


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey everyone.  Yup we finally got a chat thread.  And guess what... you'll keep your posts.  How do you like the name of it?  Have any ideas?

By the way BULERIAS is in charge of all of thse chat threads.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 1, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 1, 2005)

anyone here?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2005)

BASTOISE, dont do that.  Double psoting is not allowed in the chat thread to prevent from spamming.

I should say that our chat threads may be stricter than NSider's.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2005)

Actaully double is ok.

But you should do stuff like this:

Post one: "Hi"
Post two: "anyone here"
Post three:  "heeeeeeeeeeelooooooo"
Post four:  "I guess I'll be tlaking to my self then."
Post five: "So you like chese"
Post six: "yes I do"

You know something like that, no spamming.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry...I'm used to the ones on nsider...you can post just the letter a over and over again. Won't happen again. You can delete them if you want...


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> sorry...I'm used to the ones on nsider...you can post just the letter a over and over again. Won't happen again. You can delete them if you want...


 It's ok, we just started the rules.

So whats everyone doing?


----------



## Mino (Mar 1, 2005)

It's named after where your houses are, right?  Contests are a good idea, I suppose.


----------



## Mino (Mar 1, 2005)

I am posting on NSider


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2005)

So how do you like my new sig at NSider?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> So how do you like my new sig at NSider?


 I like it!  Doy uo like MY new sig at Nsider?


----------



## Mino (Mar 1, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> So how do you like my new sig at NSider?


 Yeah, it is pretty cool, but I have no idea what it is.     
:blink:


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

See, it has two AC characters, a DS, and a watery background.  Andit says Bulerias in fancy letters in the middle.


----------



## Mino (Mar 1, 2005)

So I just found out that I haven't turned my computer off for 3 moths, I just put it in standby at night.   <_< 

I have 3 sigs now.  I may get a new one soon, too.


----------



## Mino (Mar 1, 2005)

And this one:


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 1, 2005)

How about our topic will be: Now that spring is here, what do you intend to do?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> And this one:


 Yeah, you also had a "Your computer will self destruct in 3 seconds" sig.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyway, does anyone have a digital camera?  If so, could you take a picture of your house in AC and post the picture here?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 1, 2005)

My hose is a mess h43r: , you really don't want to see it.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> My hose is a mess h43r: , you really don't want to see it.


 I do.  Clean it up, then, or just take a picture of it as it is.


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 1, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Anyway, does anyone have a digital camera? If so, could you take a picture of your house in AC and post the picture here?


Yes! I've got a digital camera, but I almost never use it. I use a PDA instead! A PDA with a built in digital camera! Anyway, brb. I'll get my first floor, but my basement is more of a storage room, so I doubt many people would want to see that. Oh, I'll tell you this now, it scores somewhere between 70,000 and 100,000 HRA points.

Here you go:







Edit: put in the pic.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 1, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> My hose is a mess h43r: , you really don't want to see it.


 Whats wrong with your hose? All it does is pump water out of it.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 he means house.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 1, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha ha very funny and the reason why I do not want to show it is because it gets bettween 14 thousend and 15 thousend.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you don't want to, that's fine.  Just getting ideas for an interesting topic.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 1, 2005)

I knew what you meant.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I knew what you meant.


 Oh, sorry.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 1, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't say your sorry...you didn't know.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 1, 2005)

yay, a chat thread i love chat threads    			 so... why is it called acre B-3... is it because thats where everyone lives?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 1, 2005)

Whoa...I just noticed that...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> yay, a chat thread i love chat threads    			 so... why is it called acre B-3... is it because thats where everyone lives?


 yes it is.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 1, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> yay, a chat thread i love chat threads    			 so... why is it called acre B-3... is it because thats where everyone lives?


 don't know...don't care


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2005)

So people, does anyone use AR?  I don't.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 2, 2005)

I believe AR is EVILLL!!!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 2, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> So people, does anyone use AR?  I don't.


 I don't.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 2, 2005)

ar is evil


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't know about evil, but it can mess up your memory card.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 2, 2005)

Its cheating!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Its cheating!


 so?


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 2, 2005)

Cheating is evil. Unless you earn it.
(like pokemon using gameshark and having to catch it yourself (I did this once for a celebi ^_^')


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Cheating is evil. Unless you earn it.
> (like pokemon using gameshark and having to catch it yourself (I did this once for a celebi ^_^')


you call cheating evil and you do it yourself...


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 2, 2005)

cheatings evil if you don't earn it or your not  using them after you beat the     .


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> cheatings evil if you don't earn it or your not  using them after you beat the     .


 what if you beat the game and cheat afterwards?

1000th post at TBT HQ!


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 2, 2005)

I had to catch the pokemon! It was really hard!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> I had to catch the pokemon! It was really hard!


 In which Pokemon game?


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 2, 2005)

Gold.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Gold.


 I havent played a single Pokemon game... should I wait for the DS version or buy Emerald?


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 2, 2005)

Maybe, I'd go for Diamond Pearl though.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Maybe, I'd go for Diamond Pearl though.


 So I guess that I need to wait until middle 06...


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 2, 2005)

Unless you want to start faster (forgot release date )


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Unless you want to start faster (forgot release date )


 I think that Emerald will be relased sometime in April, but my wanted games list for April and March is too big for anything else.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> lol


 Cynda, check the Bulletin Board, please.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry, I just noticed it.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I just noticed it.


No problem.  Anyway, does anyone have a fence around their house?  (using sign-boards)


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 2, 2005)

How do you have so many bells?   
:blink:


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 2, 2005)

i have 4 million more than him...anyways congrats for getting the most posts on tbt! I thought i was going to keep the title. go for pearl and diamond...there going to be great!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 2, 2005)

Say speaking of Pokemon what was that stuff in Nintendo power for?
There was a VIP pass and stuff but how do you get it?


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 3, 2005)

<big><big><big><big><big>VIP PASS?!!!!!</big></big></big>
Where?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> i have 4 million more than him...anyways congrats for getting the most posts on tbt! I thought i was going to keep the title. go for pearl and diamond...there going to be great!


 Not anymore, BASTOISE.  We have normal bell count now.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 3, 2005)

Woah! You really decreased!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 3, 2005)

BULERIAS hsould you tell them about what just happened or should I?  Or should we leave them in suspense?


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 3, 2005)

#2!


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 3, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> #2! Would be a good idea!


 edited I'm sorry about spamming.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 3, 2005)

#1 #1


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 3, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> #1 #1


  I'm soory for the spamming too.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS hsould you tell them about what just happened or should I?  Or should we leave them in suspense?


 Let's leave them in suspense... muahahaha!


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 3, 2005)

Well I think Storm has the point.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Well I think Storm has the point.


what point?  Sorry, but you'll have to wait a bit for the good news....


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 3, 2005)

Darn it! I wanna know!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Darn it! I wanna know!


 It's something REALLY good.....


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 3, 2005)

Wait, this is a good thing. When he tells us what we do with the bells they will be gone and we will not have any leftovers. So the longer they keep us in suspense the more bells we will gradually earn. so we will be rich in bells by the time they will tell us!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 3, 2005)

They dont have to do with the bells.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 3, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> CYNDAQUIL34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For you.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 3, 2005)

So it has no effect on anyone else?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Heh, heh, yeah.  And it'll be easier for you to... moderate


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 3, 2005)

Bulerias. Can you answer my question?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> So it has no effect on anyone else?


 it might... indirectly...


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh, indirectly. So it effects you most.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Oh, indirectly. So it effects you most.


 yes.  It'll make things a lot more easier for Storm and myself...


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 3, 2005)

You're going to be promoted in rank?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> You're going to be promoted in rank?


not quite, but close.  And please stop guessing!  I might tell you all soon today....

Check the Bulletin Board, everyone


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> CYNDAQUIL34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 See it?  It'll be a big change... for Storm and myself mostly.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 3, 2005)

Is that the big secret? What changes wil that make?


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 3, 2005)

WOAH!


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 3, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> WOAH!    			 That's cool!


 Darn it! I keep forgetting!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

The changes -

New, more definite rules will be made
I will become an admin
TBT will become more organized

Can't think of anything else, but there are more changes planned.  Expect new contests and such soon.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 3, 2005)

BULERIAS, you might want to tell linkerator about it since he is one of the active members there.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS, you might want to tell ]
> I put my forums offline and made an offline message that I merged with TBT.  Will he see it?


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 3, 2005)

and im sure that new mods will have to be chosen right?
maybe not global mods but local mods.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 3, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 3, 2005)

BULERIAS is now co-Admin!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS is now co-Admin!


 Yahoo!  Thanks you, Storm!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 3, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> and im sure that new mods will have to be chosen right?
> maybe not global mods but local mods.


 Honestly, no.  We still dont have enough active members.  We'll get some more edventually.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said that you'd make linkerator a local mod here if we merged remember?

Although if you say no, I'm fine.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 3, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS is now co-Admin!


 congrats! and ok, but will you make linkeratior mod when he gets here?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 3, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 3, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 3, 2005)

I guess we will just have to see if he did.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

You see Zero, Storm really wanted us to merge, and he said that he'd make me an admin, and so that linkerator would like the merge, Storm said that he'd make linkerator an LK here.  You weren't connected to the merge, so Storm said nothing about you.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 3, 2005)

Wait a minute I was connected to the merdge...wasn't I.   
:huh:


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Wait a minute I was connected to the merdge...wasn't I.   
:huh:


 No.  You weren't a primary member at my forums.  Linkerator was the only Global Mod at my forums, and he was the most important at my forums, not talking about Storm and I.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 3, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> You see Zero, Storm really wanted us to merge, and he said that he'd make me an admin, and so that ]
> im still a bit confused in this merge thing..


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 3, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 3, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 3, 2005)

ok, im going to leave now. bye everyone!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> ok, im going to leave now. bye everyone!


 goodbye, see you tomorrow (or whenever)!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 3, 2005)

Ya I saw it too.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2005)

Good.  Now, STORM and I should get to work making more definite rules and planning other secret stuff that you'll LOVE... especially cynda.... not saying anything more.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 4, 2005)

hi, anyone here?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> hi, anyone here?


 I am!  How are you ZERO?  I'm currently thinking of a contest.  I did make on at TBT HQ, it's pinned.  Check it out.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't have any thing to do with the merge, but will i become a global mod?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I don't have any thing to do with the merge, but will i become a global mod?


 I think that if Linkerator becomes a Local Mod, he will actually take your place as GCN LM.  And you'll probably become a Gloal Mod, but no guarantees.


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 5, 2005)

PKMNRULES! said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Anyway, does anyone have a digital camera?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2005)

PKMNRULES! said:
			
		

> PKMNRULES! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pretty good house!  Only I'm not particularly fond of the Kiddy Series...


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 5, 2005)

Kewl House!


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 5, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PKMNRULES! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 5, 2005)

I have about 141K


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 5, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> I have about 141K


 Wow. I want to hit the 100K mark for the Manor model, and that's why I'm only adding rare pieces of furniture as I get them.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

I usually get 116k


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 5, 2005)

Try a set, theme, etc.

I have snow (all of it) on the first floor, and harvest (all of it) on the second without cheats!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

almost the same as me...i have jingle on the first floor and spooky on the 2nd floor.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 5, 2005)

Having the whole thing makes your points skyrocket.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

thats why i have 116k.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 5, 2005)

Good job! That's impressive!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks! I try my best!


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 5, 2005)

So do you have all 4 houses occupied?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

no...i only have 2, but one is storage.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 5, 2005)

*lands*




Hey! what's up everyone?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

ho ya doin sporge! l like the picture!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks!
I got it from Ritalee a while ago.
So anything interesting going on?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

not really... we just have a jerk at acac...its ds fan.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on the DSfan situation I'm there to try and stop a fire now!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

good luck...you know i really hate people like him...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2005)

I handled DSFAN or whatever his sn was.  I reported him a couple of times.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 6, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> I handled DSFAN or whatever his sn was.  I reported him a couple of times.


 me too.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm glad, he was a real pain.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 6, 2005)

He tried to make it seem that he was never online so he told that wailmer to take the blame HA HA.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 6, 2005)

It didn't work though.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 6, 2005)

thats really low that he blamed his own friend for his own mistakes...


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 6, 2005)

I know! That is soooo low!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> thats really low that he blamed his own friend for his own mistakes...


 He should be banned, that DSFAN...


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 6, 2005)

I totally agree!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> I totally agree!


 That's why I'll try everything to ban him; PM NOA's and such.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 6, 2005)

And he's blaming his friend for not having his back!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 6, 2005)

WOW>  I'm going to be busy tonight!      			  200 posts at ACAC... alot of other stuff.  So what happened while I was gone?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> WOW>  I'm going to be busy tonight!      			  200 posts at ACAC... alot of other stuff.  So what happened while I was gone?


 Nothing much.  DSFAN212 came to flame again and told s that you let him join the ACAC, and he also started to give out answers to questions, not being an employee.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 6, 2005)

We talked about that DSfan guy.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 6, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> WOW>  I'm going to be busy tonight!      			  200 posts at ACAC... alot of other stuff.  So what happened while I was gone?


 A big big problem.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 6, 2005)

about DSfan. I suggest you guys tell a NOA about him/her.
tell a NOa that hes flaming and answering questions without permision and all that stuff.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> about DSfan. I suggest you guys tell a NOA about him/her.
> tell a NOa that hes flaming and answering questions without permision and all that stuff.


 Don't worry, tomorrow, I'll send a PM about him/her to all of the main NOA's.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 6, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't.  I will if it gets to out of hand.


----------



## Mino (Mar 6, 2005)

He said that WAILMERBOY posted that stuff.  Somehow, that doesn't seem likely the way they were talking.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Alright, Storm, I won't.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 6, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i agree, since your the leader there in ACAC. I suggest you tell a knight. there more rough in this sortta things.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2005)

guys, check out my pinned contests at TBT HQ.  Please enter!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll be curious what some of these sound like.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 7, 2005)

TBT Fan-fic Contest.  It is pinned in TBT HQ, and PLEASE ENTER.  You entered my HRA Score contest already.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll work on one.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 7, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I'll work on one.


You have to sign the thread first.

And read the rules.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 10, 2005)

NSider News:

There's a new DK board.  Check it out.

Horray for me.  I had about the 15th thread there.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 10, 2005)

took them long enough to make opne!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 10, 2005)

This isn't about anything posted but how many NOA's are there?


----------



## Mino (Mar 15, 2005)

Let's talk about NSider ranks, which is your favorite?

Mine are Bob-Omb, Shy Guy, Kremling, Ing, Hammer Bro, Noki, Pikmin and Plumber.  That is all based on colors, by the way.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 15, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Let's talk about NSider ranks, which is your favorite?
> 
> Mine are Bob-Omb, Shy Guy, Kremling, Ing, Hammer Bro, Noki, Pikmin and Plumber.  That is all based on colors, by the way.


 mines yoshi    			 shyguy, Koopa, and Chainchomp, i've probably got a few others but those are my top few     

my favorite rank here is Fish... for obvious reasons


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 15, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Let's talk about NSider ranks, which is your favorite?
> 
> Mine are Bob-Omb, Shy Guy, Kremling, Ing, Hammer Bro, Noki, Pikmin and Plumber.  That is all based on colors, by the way.


 I like the hammer bro, ing, kong, piata, and plumber ranks. I like the colors.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 21, 2005)

I like Bombbomb and boo alot.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 21, 2005)

Everyone loves Plumber... I like Noki, Hammer Bro, and Pianta.  Oh yeah, I ranked up to Kremling today, BTW.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 21, 2005)

congratulations! now you aren't the rank of evil!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 21, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> congratulations! now you aren't the rank of evil!


 heh, I liked Tingle... a bit...


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 21, 2005)

I hate tingle...the color of the rank and the thing it self are demented.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 21, 2005)

i dont hate tingle... i just dont like the rank because i miss being a Chain Chomp    			 other than that its pretty cool     

some other favorites i have are: Noki, Pikmin, Hammer Bro, and Piranha plant (even though the color is stupid.)


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 22, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> i dont hate tingle... i just dont like the rank because i miss being a Chain Chomp    			 other than that its pretty cool
> 
> some other favorites i have are: Noki, Pikmin, Hammer Bro, and Piranha plant (even though the color is stupid.)


 I can guess why you like the rank of Pirahna Plant....


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 22, 2005)

Could someone explain to me what happened while I was gone?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 22, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Could someone explain to me what happened while I was gone?


 First, I'm an admin.  Next, linkerator became mod of spam board.  Can't recall anything else.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 24, 2005)

you know what's strange...this place is slower than the termina cafe


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 24, 2005)

That's because of the spam over there. For about 20-? pages it is about poeple eating eachother.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 24, 2005)

lol! thats true.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll be going on a deleting spree... YAY!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 24, 2005)

Uh...yay


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 26, 2005)

just don't delete mine!    			  (Can i go on a deleting spree?)


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 26, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> just don't delete mine!    			  (Can i go on a deleting spree?)


 let's go together!  But not too much, and only spam.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 26, 2005)

ATTENTION TBT Weekly employees.  I need to know soem thigns for the next issue today, so go to the HQ.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2005)

how do u get a sig on?!!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 26, 2005)

LUIGIFAN93 said:
			
		

> how do u get a sig on?!!


 Click "My Controls", then "Sig Settings".


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 27, 2005)

OK, everyone, there are a lot of good things planned for TBT Store.  Stay Tuned!


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 28, 2005)

could anyone give me a link to a post of machinergunnner? 
I want to add his rank to the my list in tech support.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 28, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> could anyone give me a ]
> heres one:
> 
> http://s3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...owtopic=741&hl=


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 28, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 28, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 28, 2005)

that's perfect. thanks. now to finish the updates.


----------



## Mino (Apr 4, 2005)

BULERIAS, you live in Minnetonka?  My family used to live there!  Of course, I wasn't born then.  Have you ever heard of North Oaks or Shoreview?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 5, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS, you live in Minnetonka?  My family used to live there!  Of course, I wasn't born then.  Have you ever heard of North Oaks or Shoreview?


 Haven't heard o North Oaks, but I've been in Shoreview!  Why?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2005)

There should be an April by now shouldnt there?


----------

